# How long do they remember the piddle pad?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Callie had been piddle pad trained. I got her when she was 9 months old and I've had her a little over 6 months now. She's doing really well in her house training. The only issues I have now are that she will quietly go to the door to ask to go outside but does not signal with a bark or ringing the bells...yet. I'm hoping to work on that but don't want her to ask to go outside to get yummy treats in this sub zero weather. lol Gosh I remember Zoe ringing the bells so she could run outside and run back in just for a treat. So if I'm not paying close enough attention and I'm not there to let her outside when she asks, she will have an accident. The only other time she has an accident is when I leave. She HATES being crated or put in an expen, which I don't understand because Cheryl had a really nice set up where each fluff had a really large expen to themselves while she was at work. She makes a real mess and doesn't seem to mind stepping in it if I crate her when I leave. I'm assuming it's because she was shown for a few months and had to be in a small expen at the shows. But because she hates being crated so much, she will somehow make herself go even if she had just gone before I left. Of course Cheryl was right there to put fresh piddle pads down at shows.

On Christmas day, I was at Mom & Dad's with all 3 of my babies. I had taken some of their toys with me and left them in one of my large store plastic bags on the floor so they could get them out. Apparently after 6 months of going outside, Callie still remembers the piddle pad because she used the bag. It is smaller then a piddle pad and even had a couple of toys still in it but she managed to hit it dead center! :blush: Will I always have to watch for things that can be thought of as a piddle pad?

And it has me thinking...if when I leave, can I leave a piddle pad down for her and not confuse her as to going outside being the preferred place? I know several here say theirs are 'cross trained', but I don't want to confuse her. And here's the real problem. Callie HATES to walk on tile. My whole house is carpeted except the kitchen and bathrooms. If I put down a piddle pad, I would rather have it in the laundry room off of the kitchen. But she won't walk into the kitchen unless it's to eat or get a drink. And even at that I have to have a bed right beside her bowls so she has a 'safe' spot on the slippery floors. So...since her aim was so good at my parents, can I put a piddle pad on a carpeted area? Does anyone else do that?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh dear! wish I could help Crystal. Lola does go on pee pads and outside but to her it is whichever is more convenient at the time. I would think that you would be better to continue with your training as is to get her to do what you want. I am surprised she would go in her crate. Maybe to train her you need a much smaller crate. One that only she fits in. Then gradually switch to her bigger play area when she is reliable. 

Happy Christmas to you and your gorgeous little fluffs Crystal :grouphug:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe if you must put the pad on the carpet, use the Iris pad holders to protect the carpet? I use it on the floor, and it works really well. 

That is a cute little quirk on Ms. Callie not liking the tile. My friend's Malt hates walking on wood, so she had all her houses carpeted from wall to wall.....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler goes in either place. If he's left home alone, he uses pads. If I can't get him out or too much snow or rain, he goes on pads. If I take him out, he easily goes outside. I have the pads on wood floors in the city in my den but also on my carpet in our bedroom. My pads didn't leak at all so it was fine. I just ordered new ones and those I don't trust as much. If you don't have a pad tray just put double pads down. I like the convenience of having both at my disposal.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Crystal, I have a doggie door that Angel uses to come and go as she pleases. She always goes potty outside, except at night. I leave a potty pad on the floor beside the doggy door. Two or three times a week, I'll have to pick it up in the morning because she's used it. She doesn't seem confused. Would Callie be alright on the tile floors if you had a runner (rug) on it?


----------



## BabyLove (Dec 26, 2010)

maybe try something like this?

Eagle Potty Patch Indoor Washroom for Dogs - Small


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Crystal, as you know both of the T's are cross trained. That being said, there have been a few rare occasions where they have mistakenly (or purposely lol) used a small carpeted mat at Grandma's house as a wee wee pad. It makes no sense to me because their pads are always down and waiting for them when they visit Grandma. Fortunately they are washable and it hasn't been a big deal. 

As far as keeping a pad on carpet, I wouldn't do it without a pad holder. Both of mine are occasionaly edge pee'er's and though their pads are not on carpet, there were times that the pee would end up under the pad or along side of the pad in a puddle. The pad holder has been a blessing in that regard. 

Good luck with whatever you decide! Me thinks you will stick to the outdoors though.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My two adoptees think any rug on a floor is a piddle pad and they've been here for over a year now and will let me know if they have to potty,but they will pee on any area rug if they get a chance.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My bichon was trained for both outside and inside.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> My two adoptees think any rug on a floor is a piddle pad and they've been here for over a year now and will let me know if they have to potty,but they will pee on any area rug if they get a chance.


*sigh* I was afraid of that.

As an experiment, I did put a piddle pad out last night. I put it in the kitchen right beside the patio door they use to go outside and also right beside the living room carpet edge. I don't think putting piddle pads out will work because this morning it has been torn to shreds by a little night gremlin. :wub:

Sure wish she would do what Miss Angel does.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> *sigh* I was afraid of that.
> 
> As an experiment, I did put a piddle pad out last night. I put it in the kitchen right beside the patio door they use to go outside and also right beside the living room carpet edge. I don't think putting piddle pads out will work because this morning it has been torn to shreds by a little night gremlin. :wub:
> 
> Sure wish she would do what Miss Angel does.


 
Crystal have you tried the washable ones? They don't leak, Mia and Leo seamed to be attracted to them almost right away (right away for Leo) and they can't tear them.

With my other furbabies, the paper ones were nothing but a toy to tear :blink:

You might have better luck with the washable kind. They are thicker and just seem to make potty training so much easier.

I get them at personally paws. 

Hoping it works for you.

Hugs,


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

allheart said:


> Crystal have you tried the washable ones? They don't leak, Mia and Leo seamed to be attracted to them almost right away (right away for Leo) and they can't tear them.
> 
> With my other furbabies, the paper ones were nothing but a toy to tear :blink:
> 
> ...


I might give that a try...except I really don't want her to confuse other things like throw rugs or plastic bags for piddle pads. I take her with me too many places and so maybe even in the dead of winter I need to work with her on ringing the bell to go outside. I was just really shocked that after this much time, she still remembered using a piddle pad.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I might give that a try...except I really don't want her to confuse other things like throw rugs or plastic bags for piddle pads. I take her with me too many places and so maybe even in the dead of winter I need to work with her on ringing the bell to go outside. I was just really shocked that after this much time, she still remembered using a piddle pad.


 
Bless her sweet heart. Crystal when I take them to MIL's I lay down the pads, and they go right to them. Not sure if that helps or not. It has a totally different feel to them , then a rug. Hope it works.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

When Rylee has to go outside she does a little circle next to the door. Rylee only likes to be outside at night with perfect weather so she could gaze at the moon. Anyway I was treating her too often. It has to be internment reinforcement for this to work
She would run outside did part one of her business ran back to the house because she was so excited to get a treat. Then did the second part in the house:smpullhair:. When she found out that she would not get a treat every time. She did both outside before coming in. When we have bad weather she is out and in so fast.
You may want to try to let her out and only give her a treat when she goes potty. Sometimes Rylee would fake going potty so I watched to make sure she went. When Rylee goes she comes in and will clean herself
I had a crate for Rylee and she went potty in the crate right next to her food and water. It was such a pain to clean the crate I just stopped putting her in it. I gave her full run of the house and everything was fine.
Hope any of this helps.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

If it's cold and rainy and Jodi won't go outside on the deck, I put a pad out there and he runs for that. So he still remembers after 4 years. And he'll use any small mat I put on the floor... SIGH! if he gets the chance.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

London is potty pad trained, but she will poop and pee outside too if taken out. She did think the bathroom rug was a pee pad so I have to keep the bathroom door closed. But otherwise she's been doing really well at going on her pad since I have hard floors and an area rug in the living room.

What was interesting to me is that the other morning Lacy (who was never pad trained..she tore them up as a puppy) jumped off the bed. I guess her tummy was upset and she needed to poop. When I got up I saw that she had pooped on London's potty pad. I couldn't believe she chose the pad to go on.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maglily said:


> If it's cold and rainy and Jodi won't go outside on the deck, I put a pad out there and he runs for that. So he still remembers after 4 years. And he'll use any small mat I put on the floor... SIGH! if he gets the chance.


That is the biggest draw back as far as I can tell for using piddle pads. I guess this means I'll have to really watch her when at friends homes so she doesn't make that mistake. I was hoping it was for a short enough period in her life that she wouldn't remember. But...this morning she did use the pad I had recently put down for her. Thankfully I had smoothed it out and flipped it right side up last night before going to bed. lol So maybe she'll stop playing with them. I do need to get one of those rings though if I'm going to be having a piddle pad out.



myfairlacy said:


> London is potty pad trained, but she will poop and pee outside too if taken out. She did think the bathroom rug was a pee pad so I have to keep the bathroom door closed. But otherwise she's been doing really well at going on her pad since I have hard floors and an area rug in the living room.
> 
> What was interesting to me is that the other morning Lacy (who was never pad trained..she tore them up as a puppy) jumped off the bed. I guess her tummy was upset and she needed to poop. When I got up I saw that she had pooped on London's potty pad. I couldn't believe she chose the pad to go on.


Lacy's one smart girl.:wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I need to figure out something similar with Terra, Crystal! Terra was potty trained to go outside, but she never signals that she has to go, I just have to remember to take her out often. If I am busy and don't get her out often enough she will go to the bathroom on the floor.  She also will refuse to stay outside when its too cold or rainy or something. So she will pine to get inside the whole time she's out and won't go...until we get back inside that is, then she runs somewhere to potty . 

So perhaps I will try to train her to both so she can use the potty pad when its increment weather or if I am too busy to remeber to take her out.


----------

